# Made these instead of knitting



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought I'd get a some paper crafting finished and made a few Mother's Day cards and I'm also making some Gift tags. I will get back to some knitting and crochet next week.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Very, very nice...especially the gift tags.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty cards!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

They are all beautiful!!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love your cards and tags. They are all beautiful. I have decided no more knitting or crocheting until I catch up on organizing and on memory books and card making. It will be a while before I will be able to get back to knit and crochet, but that is OK. Thanks for posting your beautiful cards.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I am so fond of roses. Your cards are beautiful.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Love them all.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely cards, love the roses.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful cards!


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

What kind of glue do you use?


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I use a variety of glues available in the craft shops over here in the UK.

I simply do a test to see which ones I like ie do they stick well? do they leave marks? and of course all UK crafting glues have to be able to be consumed safetly if a child or animal ingests them by accidents. Also they are free of animal products. I also use glue spots.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! I make handmade papers and like to make simple cards with them, but have yet to find a glue that I really like.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Those are really nice! l like glue dots too!


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely cards for mom.


----------



## ClaraY86 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

